# 92 gxe starting problem?



## GA BOY (Apr 25, 2005)

lately when i turn the key it doesnt start, but i hear a click noise. after may b 3-4 times it cranks. today i try 2 leave i turn the key but doesnt start. i didnt hear no click. i tried jumping it nothing happen, lights, radio etc. works fine. any suggestions???????


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Possibly the starter.


----------



## GA BOY (Apr 25, 2005)

y u say that?


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

You stated that you tried jumping it, so power doesnt seem to be a problem. I guess before you have the starter tested you should check your fuses.


----------



## 89cef (Dec 28, 2009)

Had the same problem in a Toyota hiace and it was a faulty/worn dizzy. Mate had a fairmont with the same problem and it was a faulty immobiliser connection. 

Test the resistance going through the dizzy before you spend any money on it


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

sounds like it's either your starter/solenoid or your connection to the starter. Check the wires going to the solenoid and make sure they are clean and making good contact. If you don't hear any clicking, the solenoid is most likely shot, if it clicks but not crank then starter is gone.


----------

